# Questions about golf



## clover (Oct 30, 2009)

I have some questions about golf which really confuse me.ALL of them are true or false questions. .
1. May players share a bag of clubs when playing any golf course? 
2. Your ball lands on the wrong fairway, the golfers playing the correct fairway have the right of way. Is it true or false?
3. Is the only time you can lift the ball and clean it is when it lies in casual water?
Thanks for helping me solve this questions.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

my answers this is my 1500 post so go me!!

1. False most course require each player to carry there own clubs.
2. True
3. False you can pick your ball up and clean it on greens and even on fairways ( I learnt about being able to pick it up on the fairway from rick)
Lets see what the others think.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I have some questions about golf which really confuse me.ALL of them are true or false questions. .
1. May players share a bag of clubs when playing any golf course?
Most courses require that each player has his own clubs. This is in the interest of pace of play. However, the rules say that *partners* playing as a team may share clubs as long as the total number of clubs between them does not exceed 14. 

2. Your ball lands on the wrong fairway, the golfers playing the correct fairway have the right of way. Is it true or false?
This is proper etiquette... there is nothing in the Rules of Golf that says it must be so. It's only common sense that you would allow the players who are on that hole in the correct sequence to play before you go out to play your ball.

3. Is the only time you can lift the ball and clean it is when it lies in casual water?
Thanks for helping me solve this questions.
No. If you are taking relief from an obstruction under Rule 24, from abnormal ground under Rule 25 you can clean your ball, but you may not substitute another ball unless the original ball is not immediately recoverable. If you are taking penalty relief under Rule 26 from a water hazard you can clean your ball, or you may substitute another ball in place of the original whether or not the original is recoverable. If you lift the ball for identification, it must first be marked and you must notify your fellow competitor or opponent, then it can be cleaned only as much as necessary for identification. If your opponent asks you to lift your ball because it interferes with his play, then you must mark it and you may not clean it at all.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Clover: You have a question about the rules of golf...Fourputt is your man:thumbsup:


----------

